# weaning off cyclogest started to bleed advice please?



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

OK i started to wean off cyclogest from 3 a day to 2 a day i have started to bleed am 11 weeks pregnant and once i upped the dose my blood is turning brown .. but however the ivf unit is refusing me more cyclogest and said i got to be off them next week.. i really think i need the extra support on progesterone .. i went for scan today baby i fine but cant come off cyclogest as i will bleed heavy again as i was in hospital yesterday because of it ..  
I'm   that some doctor will hear me out and help me


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

At this stage, the pregnancy isn't bring supported that much by your hormones, but by the placenta. Did the hospital day what was causing the bleeding?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

they said they did not know... but once i upped my cyclogest again im starting to stop bleeding


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you are upping your dose from your supply, you are best to start reducing it slowly, otherwise it will be a sudden drop when your supply runs out,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

i did decrease it from 3 a day to 2 a day and thets how i started to bleed x


----------

